# Hot dogs in a thermos



## elaine l

Our town has concerts on the common throughout the summer.  People come and have picnic type meals.  I saw one couple who brought hot dogs in a wide mouth thermos.  They boiled them and put them in the thermos, brought rolls and there ya go.  I thought it was a neat idea.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

That is a cool idea, elaine. I will definitely remember this for the beach - less chance of getting sand on the dogs than when we cook 'em on the beach. Thanks!


----------



## Loprraine

My nephew used to bring them to school like that for lunch.


----------



## pacanis

One of my friends used to bring those to ball games. Now I don't know if you can even carry a thermos in


----------



## CharlieD

I'd eat them uncooked rather than after they set in thermos for long time. Another thing to consider is to poor boiling water into thermos, add hot dogs and close the thermos immediately. They will cook slowly.


----------



## elaine l

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I'd eat them uncooked rather than after they set in thermos for long time. Another thing to consider is to poor boiling water into thermos, add hot dogs and close the thermos immediately. They will cook slowly.




Actually that may be what the woman told me.  I don't think I would cook them and let them set for a very long time but I am not too fussy so until I got the the park, beach etc. I think I would be okay with it.  

I would guess most hot dogs served from a stand or ballgame are not cooked to order and have probably been rolling around for a period of time.


----------



## GB

Hotdogs are already cooked, so all you are doing is reheating them. I think if you filled the thermos with hot water and put the dogs in then they would heat up and stay hot for quite a while.


----------



## YT2095

if you added some Radium, you could put Cold water in it and they would still cook! as Radium always maintains a temperature 1 degree C above it`s surroundings, the temp would gradually increase over time 

ok... probably best NOT doing that!

yeah, Neat idea


----------



## Andy M.

If you have three or four hot dogs from the fridge at 35 F, a thermos and some boiling water at 212 F and combine the three, what would the resulting temperature be once the hot water heated up the hot dogs and the thermos walls?  It might be between 40 F and 140 F.


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:
			
		

> if you added some Radium, you could put Cold water in it and they would still cook! as Radium always maintains a temperature 1 degree C above it`s surroundings, the temp would gradually increase over time
> 
> ok... probably best NOT doing that!
> 
> yeah, Neat idea


 
Would you like some Radithor with those glowing dogs?


----------



## YT2095

such a tiny amount, if you had Any idea of what I had here you`de RUN! 

I was only kidding anyway, you really shouldn`t eat the stuff at all!
the Radium`s just as bad too!


----------



## GB

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If you have three or four hot dogs from the fridge at 35 F, a thermos and some boiling water at 212 F and combine the three, what would the resulting temperature be once the hot water heated up the hot dogs and the thermos walls?  It might be between 40 F and 140 F.


If you bring the dogs to room temp first then that should not be an issue.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:
			
		

> If you bring the dogs to room temp first then that should not be an issue.


 
...or if you preheat them and just use the water t keep them hot.  It would also depend on the size of the thermos and how many hot dogs you put in.  More water = more heat to keep the temp up.


----------



## GB

That is basically what the hotdog venders do don't they? They have a big thing of hot water that the dogs sit in. Of course there is probably a heat source keeping that water hot.


----------

